# Schneller zieht sich niemand um!



## Muli (6 März 2009)

Wüsste wirklich gerne wie die das machen!!!

Jemand eine Idee? Finde das echt atemberaubend!


​


----------



## maierchen (6 März 2009)

ich frag mich nur wo der kleiderschrank ist.


----------



## astrosfan (7 März 2009)

Leider nicht den Hauch einer Idee






Wenn sie es nur nacheinander ausziehen, müssten sie am Anfang ziemlich fett sein...





Weltklasse-Nummer!


----------



## Buterfly (7 März 2009)

Ähm, das geht nicht...

Unglaublich, würde zu gern wissen wie die das anstellen

Bin immer noch verblüfft


----------



## wangerooge (6 Juli 2013)

eine wundervolle sängerin


----------



## DER SCHWERE (6 Juli 2013)

ich seh da hasselhoff und nen panda!?!?!?
​


----------



## CelebMale (6 Juli 2013)

Also ich seh da auch nur David Hassellhoff und nen Panda

Scheint wohl entgültig der Realitätsverlust eingesetzt zu haben....


----------

